# Pics of my dogs



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Casper and Ronon



















Ronon










Rebel










Rebel got his toy stuck in the tree










Casper










Rocky










Pongo










Ripley










Entire Pack


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

You take fabulous pictures. Great group of dogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow what beautiful dogs. You have a huge pack. How do you manage? LOL I thought three was a lot! They look happy! Nice pictures.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous dogs!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a beautiful pack you have! I especially like the brindles.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures! I met my first Greyhound the other day here at work. He was a handsome brindle.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love seeing pics of your pack. The size variation is too cute


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What i think is so neat about greyhounds is they were so obviously made to get rid of heat and bring in air, with those big mouths and long tongues. That's a functional design!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Your dogs are super cute.


----------

